# Experiences with 'Residence Visa for Retirees'



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm interested in applying for Spain's 'Residence Visa for Retirees,' described in 'retirementvisa.pdf' on the consulate web site. (I'd post a link, but don't yet have expatforum priveleges to do so.)

The visa application includes many hoops to be jumped through, as listed on the bottom of the .pdf's page 1. I'm curious about the experiences that others have had with this application. Do they usually process smoothly, if the applicant has fulfilled essential requirements? Or do they often bounce/get mired in red tape for petty omissions?

I might be interested in working with an intermediary in the U.S., if anyone has suggestions. I worry that one small mistake on one of the twelve items would send my application back to the bottom of the stack.


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll add a follow up question, for an example of what concerns me:

The Retirement Visa requires that the 'Application for National Visa' be completed, too. This requests a postal address in Spain, and a date of intended entry. I don't have either yet, would prefer to complete the application process in the U.S. and travel to Spain after. Would the consulate likely take this with a shrug, or bounce my app without a firm Spanish address and date of entry?

As a U.S. citizen, I also could travel to Spain visa-free for ninety days, and do the retirement visa paperwork there. If anyone has tried to complete the retirement visa app and get it approved once in Spain, I hope you'll share your experiences.

Thanks in advance for tips and feedback.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Tim, I just got my non-lucrative visa from the Houston consulate, looks like you will be using the SFO consulate. Mine was processed within 3 weeks of going to the interview (not really a interview but dropping paperwork off). I know at first the requirement seems like a hassle, but it really was not that bad. I kept in constant contact with the lady who was in charge of the applications via e-mail and asked her a lot of questions as I gathered the documents.
You are in a different dilemma as it sounds like you do not have a date or location picked out. I have been to Spain over the last year about 5 times to look and buy a property, open a bank account and get my NIE number ( not in this order). I was told I could apply in Spain but was told on this board and by an attorney that is not possible and to do it where you currently reside.
Concerning the date of entry, the visa that gets stamped in your passport is valid only for 3 months until you get registered physically in Spain. So you shouldn't even apply for the visa till about 3-4 months before departure. Pick a date that will be close to the date you think you want to go and it will be fine for the application(as long as its within the 3 month deadline), the website I used for the Spanish consulate said Not To Book a travel ticket till your visa is approved anyway.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Timoteo7 said:


> I'll add a follow up question, for an example of what concerns me: The Retirement Visa requires that the 'Application for National Visa' be completed, too. This requests a postal address in Spain, and a date of intended entry. I don't have either yet, would prefer to complete the application process in the U.S. and travel to Spain after. Would the consulate likely take this with a shrug, or bounce my app without a firm Spanish address and date of entry? As a U.S. citizen, I also could travel to Spain visa-free for ninety days, and do the retirement visa paperwork there. If anyone has tried to complete the retirement visa app and get it approved once in Spain, I hope you'll share your experiences. Thanks in advance for tips and feedback.


 You MUST go through the Spanish consulate nearest you stateside. Also you should have all your ducks in a row when you have your appointment as they will not care how far you flew to get there. Also, I advise you to buy a residence till you look at an area for a year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> You MUST go through the Spanish consulate nearest you stateside. Also you should have all your ducks in a row when you have your appointment as they will not care how far you flew to get there. Also, I advise you to buy a residence till you look at an area for a year.


You do mean NOT to buy a residence, don't you?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> You do mean NOT to buy a residence, don't you?


 Oops, yes Severe Failure to Pay Attention Disorder


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks very much, ptjd, Elyles and xabiachica, for the feedback!

I'm going to try to make personal contact with someone in California who can give advice on what the consulate wants. Lots of hoops to leap through, but I think I can do it.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Timoteo7 said:


> Thanks very much, ptjd, Elyles and xabiachica, for the feedback! I'm going to try to make personal contact with someone in California who can give advice on what the consulate wants. Lots of hoops to leap through, but I think I can do it.


The Consulate website for San Francisco or LA will have that information for you. You can also contact the American Consulate in Madrid or Barcelona on line as both have an employee whose job it is to help American expats. We actually found exact details on Spanish regulations through them on some very vague aspanish regulations for bringing in personal belongings. This was only after calling Every Spanish Consulate in the US only to hear (no lo sé or I DON'T KNOW)


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

We recently submitted our applications for non lucrative visas at the Boston consulate. These visas are pretty much identical to retirement visas in terms of requirements. We did not need to have a place to live lined up and just put the hotel address in the address line (and brought along documentation that we had booked a hotel for 2 weeks, and conversation with a realtor who said we could find a place to rent within a week, but we were never asked for this documentation).

But this varies by consulate and it seems like some require it, so I'd try to find someone with recent experience.

This website may be helpful in terms of visa requirements, though I don't think it is someone who used the California consulate: Moving from USA to Spain


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kdsb said:


> We recently submitted our applications for non lucrative visas at the Boston consulate. These visas are pretty much identical to retirement visas in terms of requirements. We did not need to have a place to live lined up and just put the hotel address in the address line (and brought along documentation that we had booked a hotel for 2 weeks, and conversation with a realtor who said we could find a place to rent within a week, but we were never asked for this documentation). But this varies by consulate and it seems like some require it, so I'd try to find someone with recent experience. This website may be helpful in terms of visa requirements, though I don't think it is someone who used the California consulate: Moving from USA to Spain


There is an American in a nearby pueblo here that taught Art History at Boston College. Now here will be four of you guys here. You moving to the coast with everyone else? You are 100% correct in not needing to have a residence first. Anyway, it's always best to rent first, travel around a bit and seriously look at residents from resident rather than tourist perspectives. Seems like more Americans in general are trying for the non lucrative status. Of course, it is nothing like the Brittish invasion in the South where they settle for brighter, hotter weather.


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

No, not the coast. We don't want to be around a lot of expats since we'll only be there for a short time (less than a year) and want our kids fully immersed in Spanish language and culture. Our plan is to settle in Albacete.

Some consulates do require a residence ahead of time so it really depends. The best source of info is to find blogs from people who have applied with the same consulates. /SNIP/


----------

